# WP. Show



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

I went this Sunday to the White Plains reptile show, it looked like it was a nice turn out of visitors. Also, it looked like there were more dart frog vendors then ever before. Some new faces and got to meet some experience froggers for the first time. 
Picked up some supplies, looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Sept show is usually a little busier too so should be more ppl there.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

its been awhile since I went to this show. this show was better than hamburg unless you wanted to you didn't bump into people. also looked like the vendors had room to move not like hamburg. also was cooler. a lot of plants for sale.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

its always better then Hamburg


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Julio said:


> its always better then Hamburg


Pretty much. Unless you are into venomous, alligators, or turtles, then Hamburg is better.


----------

